# Thoughts on Badders XC...



## kerilli (2 May 2010)

Apart from the fact that Francis Whittington and Percy were doing THE most perfect round and utterly didn't deserve that, why couldn't he have a tiny bit of good luck the way some people (e.g. Mary on her first ride) did?! argh. Totally gutted for him.
Anyway... I usually feel really buoyed up and positive after watching 4* xc, but i feel strangely disappointed, as if it was a bit of an anticlimax? Anyone else? Maybe because of WFP withdrawing and the last few not going clear, perhaps.
There seemed to be LOTS more horses than usual leaving legs, or was that just me imagining it? Fair number of cheeky run-outs too...
Lots of really brilliant experienced combinations ended up on the floor at all sorts of different places. No 'bogey' fence as such, which I know = great coursebuilding, but it seemed more punishing than normal. Anyone else agree?
Class rounds of the day: Camilla Spiers on Portersize Just a Jiff stood out early on, they obv know each other sooo well and were pure class. Emily Llewelyn and Pardon Me too, and what a good sensible decision to circle before final fence when she realised she didn't have the line/control, glad she didn't get penalised for it. Both first 4*s for those combinations, wow. Plenty of other great rounds later too of course.
R.I.P. Desert Island, v sad, condolences to all connections.


----------



## zefragile (2 May 2010)

I know, it's so unfair that people were getting away with some terrible awkward moments whilst Francis Whittington ended up on the floor 
There were a couple of rides that really shocked me to be honest- the riders left me really unimpressed.
Emily Llewelyn is amazing, if she's riding this well at such a young age just think what she'll be like a few years down the line!


----------



## WeeBrown (2 May 2010)

I really enjoyed watching the bits I saw.  I thought Spring Along had a fab round and was a joy to watch and Barry's Best looked a very sensible horse, really helping the rider out.  Can't comment on technical stuff as not been to enough of these yet.


----------



## MegaBeast (2 May 2010)

I agree about the amount of carnege it caused, mostly quite minor (apart from LL, RIP Desert Island) but a huge number of eliminations and retirements compared with normal I felt.  Good course building in many respects as afterall Badders is meant to be the ultimate test.  

Really feel for Francis Whittington, he deserved a clear, was riding so well, lovely flowing round, xc the way it is meant to be ridder.  

A couple of poorly ridden rounds imo, Louise Skelton springs to mind, looked really untidy and not happy at that level.  Also some superb horsemanship.


----------



## Bustermartin (2 May 2010)

I think a couple of people were really lucky, got away with taking quite a few possibly unnecessary risks and it didn't look pretty - whilst others were really unlucky. So sorry for Francis; I'd never seen him riding better.  But that I guess, is the sport.  For me, it was a little more like the old days - the leaderboard after the dressage has been really shaken up - which is no bad thing in my opinion.  With two small children demanding my attention all the time, I haven't had the luxury of watching it all, but there didn't appear to be one single bogey fence, faults were spread out fairly evenly round the course.  I was glad that the ground didn't deteriorate too much throughout the day giving a more level playing field than was first anticipated with the rain.


----------



## LEC (2 May 2010)

Even my OH commented about Tina not attacking and then promptly she rode backwards at the lake the horse gawped and they had no energy. I thought the course rewarded bold riding but horses were leaving legs all over the place especially good careful horses like Lead the Way and Some Day Soon. Commanche was hitting everything towards the end so not sure what his Sjing will be like tomorrow. Francis I felt was unlucky but also I think he was a little flat at the staircase which was not helped by the horse leaving a leg. His ride was pure class with no hooking, and just riding forwards.


----------



## MegaBeast (2 May 2010)

Anyone know why WFP withdrew?  The announcement came so late on can only assume Seacookie didn't feel right warming up, was looking forward to seeing him as missed WFP's first round, only came in half way through.


----------



## seabiscuit (2 May 2010)

Francis's round was stunning to watch, really beautifull and it was very very unfair that he had that fall, he so did not deserve that. Also agree that Just a jiff was beautifully ridden. What a talent! Plus Emily Llwellyen. Those 3 riders alone stood out.

The good experienced XC horses with quick thinking riders like spring along, buzz and Imperial cavalier made it all look easy, but perhaps a touch less stylish, but they were forwards and positive all the way.

I felt that a number of top riders were very disapointing because they seemed to lack focus and concentration when approaching fences and quite honestly seemed as though they were away with the fairies and not looking at what they were doing. I felt like I wanted to shake them on the shoulders and say 'wake up and focus!!' I know that many of them are consistent 4 star riders but they seem to lack the real competitive drive and determination and quickness of thought- which is why they constantly mess up at this level and always suffer from silly accidents.

I thought it was a fair course tho, just right, and rewarded the proper xc riders.I hate it when its a dressage competition!!


----------



## kateD (2 May 2010)

-I think reading the preview of the course in H&H by Pippa Funnell and listening to some riders interviews-it was rather underestimated! Ok so hears my opinion -soz in advance I have 2much time on my hands due to a broken ankle- so have watched all the live action on bbci 2day!!
Quarry-shame they took out the short route-long route seem to flow well of turning lines.
Huntmans close- I really don't like this fence-as some horse just did'nt seem to understand the question and there were a lot of dodgy jumps.
The Lake-needs a re-vamp-I think the brush fences in the water should go.
The countryside complex-good test-surprising how many horses dropped a leg going in.
The Farmyard- Loved this fence-I think its a good idea to go back to the open corner design. Rewarded accurate yet forward riding
The colt pond- the fence in was big-yet forgiving-there were alot of uncomfortable jumps going out though.
Hexagon Hedges-great fence needed respect and commitment.
Shogun Hollow-I think they should reinstante the old coffin fence here! I really dont like the corner out-the distance looked very suspect.
The Corral-alot of riders said this was a kind of 'nothing' fence-but it jumped well.
The village-have to agree with Fox-pitt here this is a horriable fence on awful ground that tired horse just don't need to be jumping on..
I'm not slatting Hugh Thomas here-I think he did a good job and Badders proved in no way to be a dressage competiton this year. It just seems that course designers have to tread a very fine line between testing top riders against confusing horses with fences they dont understand.....sorry to ramble on!


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 May 2010)

What happened to Louisa and Desert? - sounds very sad.


----------



## aregona (2 May 2010)

megabeast - im so glad you said that!!! I thought the same early on. i thought she was actually very dangerous. FW and Ruth Edge i thought were so unlucky. RE was having a super round on her first horse, but then i guess thats horses for you.

It think Zara was very brave. Not sure why Glenbuck stopped like he did before the fence but fair play, she must know him otherwise im sure she would of pulled up. 

Been a very dramatic day, people just seemed to have real bad luck this year with horses leaving legs etc... , any other ideas on this???


----------



## kateD (2 May 2010)

umm I heard that Seacookie was not quite right-although this was announced very late on...WFP was very critical of some of Hugh Thomas fences-so perhaps did'nt want to risk him?


----------



## lhotse (2 May 2010)

Some beautiful rounds to watch, but as sais, some pretty awful riding from several others. Louise Skelton and Nick Gauntlet looked like beginners compared to others, bad hands and no balance in the saddle. Good job they have horses that can get them out of trouble, not Louise's second horse though.

Lots of very good upcoming riders in view for selection to the British Squad, sorry, but whatever NG may say on his website, he won't be going to London 2012!!!


----------



## LEC (2 May 2010)

Eventing Magazine voted NG round on Chapel Amble as round of the day!

My thought also is Too much blinking shoulder slapping! Especially Geoff Curran who was doing it every stride at one point yet his legs did not move!


----------



## kateD (2 May 2010)

Ihotse-yep they did look v.untidy-but Chapel Ample looks like it could be a top class horse..


----------



## whatawizard (2 May 2010)

Poor Francis definately didn't deserve to end up on the floor, Percy had been amazing up until then, they are just so harmonious to watch. Thought Opposition Buzz was pure class he looked so full of running all the way. Just a jiff was great to, Camilla rode like a real pro for one so young. Really felt for Kitty and nugget too, they did such a fab test on friday and then that horrid corner in huntsmans just foiled him, hope she goes to another 4* instead now. Certainly wasn't a dressage competition this year!


----------



## flyingfeet (2 May 2010)

kerilli said:



			Anyway... I usually feel really buoyed up and positive after watching 4* xc, but i feel strangely disappointed, as if it was a bit of an anticlimax? Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

I'd disagree and I feel it was a really good course to watch - no one found it easy (well maybe Daisy!). I am excited by the fact its not the same old names in the top 10.

I really hope Paul Tapner wins (ok I'm biased as he's a few miles down the road!). However I think it does the sport good to have someone new win.


----------



## lhotse (2 May 2010)

LEC said:



			Eventing Magazine voted NG round on Chapel Amble as round of the day!


UOTE]


You have to be having a laugh!! Is he paying them???

No doubt that the horse has talent, but someone else did all the hard work, he only took the ride last summer. He is not a very great rider in my eyes, he also pushes tired horses too hard.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DarkHorseB (2 May 2010)

Agree FW round was looking so smooth up until that slip up - really did not deserve that!
Lenamore looked complete class xc - wish we had seen more! Also loved Caroline Ryan Bells horse - that will be one to watch and Opposition Buzz made it look easy too. 
The riders that really attacked seemed to be rewarded agree Louise Skelton's riding on second horse looked appalling


----------



## kerilli (2 May 2010)

lhotse said:



			Some beautiful rounds to watch, but as said, some pretty awful riding from several others. Louise Skelton and Nick Gauntlet looked like beginners compared to others, bad hands and no balance in the saddle. Good job they have horses that can get them out of trouble, not Louise's second horse though.

Lots of very good upcoming riders in view for selection to the British Squad, sorry, but whatever NG may say on his website, he won't be going to London 2012!!!
		
Click to expand...

apparently they didn't show any of his second round because horse looked utterly cooked towards the end but he kept going, this is 2nd hand though as i wasn't there, will be interesting to hear from those who were.
that mare was great to him but must admit lots of parts of their round weren't pretty at all.


----------



## teddyt (2 May 2010)

I felt really sorry fro Francis Whittington, it was a great round til he tipped off. He was gutted too. 

I really liked Emily Llewelyns first round, her lower leg didnt budge and it looked really tidy.

I loved Opposition Buzz's face- especially at the end. He loved it, big jumps and ears forward the whole way. He looked like he really enjoyed it, which was great and how it should be.

The lady rider that came off after veering left at the hedge over the ditch (hexagon hedge?) i didnt enjoy. Her horse was clearly unhappy in its mouth and swishing its tail the whole way. The only time it looked happier was when she let go of the mouth with a long rein in the lake but the horse then ran out. Im not surprised she came unstuck eventually as the horse didnt seem happy at all.

I loved watching some of the riders pat their horses and say well done and show appreciation that their horses had jumped a fence well.


----------



## lhotse (2 May 2010)

kateD said:



			Ihotse-yep they did look v.untidy-but Chapel Ample looks like it could be a top class horse..
		
Click to expand...

They looked untidy because he won't leave the horse's head alone, he makes all his rides look untidy, he has **** hands, sorry, honest opinion.


----------



## LEC (2 May 2010)

lhotse said:



			They looked untidy because he won't leave the horse's head alone, he makes all his rides look untidy, he has **** hands, sorry, honest opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Eventing magazine Our cross-country round of the day? Chapel Amble, who was the first horse to complete Hugh Thomas's track, piloted by Nick Gauntlett. The plucky mare, for whom this was a four-star debut, stayed on her line and never lost her focus  even though their round wasn't always the smoothest!


----------



## FFF (2 May 2010)

I've just got back and I found it a really good day to watch.

The course rewarded bold but careful riding, and the corners didnt look horrible, they were just more old fashioned which caught people out. Many of the top riders that had problems were taking iffy lines, for example WFP at the corners, and just risking it too much IMO. I thought that the corners were a lovely old fashioned fence, the frangible pin made it a lot safer and it rewarded careful but bold riding.

The countryside complex (is this the one I mean? Where Piggy fell?) was where a lotr of horses were leaving legs and banging it but it was nice enough for them to get away with it.

The cold pond was very tricky, but looked quite forgiving all the same. Caught a few riders out.

Francis was extremely unlucky, huge gasps when he fell. Sir P, just seemed to slip coming up the step after leaving a leg? The ground wasnt too bad actaully, the riders came back and said that it wasnt slippy tbh

I felt that Tina didnt ride with enough attack at the lake and MF just seemed to back off. He looked like he tried to change legs and then looked at the fence.


A few rounds that stood out. Both of Emily L's rounds were lovely. She well deserved a high placing. Camilla Spiers and Just a Jiff did a lovely pingy round as did Lenamore.


Several very honest horses. I loved Benjamin Massie's horse that helped him out in several places but it was lovely to see him acknowleging his wonderful horse.

I will put pics on whenever they upload 

ETA: Carolyne R-B also had a lovely round, sometimes a bit sticky but a lovely horse


----------



## kit279 (2 May 2010)

Real shame for Francis, he was looking thoroughly classy until then.

I thought Paul Tapner had a bit of an 'eek' moment on Stormhill Michael near the end and he was lucky to get away with it, but really pleased to see a new face at the top of the leader board.

Avebury - naughty pony...!!!

But the best round of the day for me and the one I was hiding behind the sofa for was James Robinson on Comanche who looked like he felt the pressure of a good dressage on an old crusuader and really pulled his finger out to get the horse home.  Good man and I hope he stays in the placings.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (2 May 2010)

Really interesting to read this as I have just got back - obv my views are just based on seeing people jump one fence mainly!  Opposition Buzz, Spring Along (Daisy completely threw me, didnt realised she had got married!) looked really classy IMHO (only saw them over one fence!) but I thought Miners Frolic wasnt really going well (saw him on the big screen)

There did seem to be lots of leaving a leg, having a run out, as everyone else has said.  Oh I saw I've Been Done over the Normandy Bank and the fences before and after, looked fantastic 

And I am DELIGHTED Paul Tapner is in the lead, I will be on the edge of my seat tomorrow, he so deserves to win - I shall have to reinstate the Paul Tapner appreciation society at this rate


----------



## worMy (2 May 2010)

I thought those two corners really sorted out the men from the boys.
they were just average corners on a straight line, but with a skinny back rail and the fact they were open corners they needed accurate riding. those who rode accurately flew through brilliantly, those that didn't came a cropper. I think it highlighted how complacent RE accuracy at things like this people have become because they are used to filled in corners where you don't have to ride so straight at them, where the place to jump is more obvious for the horse and where you can get away with mistakes A LOT more.
So i thought they were fab, open corners are something you get at lower levels more than the high levels now and i think it's about time they were brought back. especially as frangible pins make them so much safer - eg alex, horse fell on it but corner just collapsed and no damage.

Just my two cents, I love how it's not been a dressage competition!!


----------



## teddyt (2 May 2010)

Gazehound said:



			And I am DELIGHTED Paul Tapner is in the lead, I will be on the edge of my seat tomorrow, he so deserves to win - I shall have to reinstate the Paul Tapner appreciation society at this rate 

Click to expand...

There was a shot of him at the end and i didnt realise he was so good looking


----------



## FestiveSpirit (2 May 2010)

teddyt said:



			There was a shot of him at the end and i didnt realise he was so good looking 

Click to expand...

He is just gorgeous isnt he, I went to try a horse at his yard and I seriously cannot remember a thing about the horse cos I was drooling over him all the time 

But he has a lovely wife and lovely kids, so I just content myself with admiring from afar


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 May 2010)

"I thought those two corners really sorted out the men from the boys... I love how it's not been a dressage competition!!"

Totally agree Katherine, those corners were a great accuracy test because the less focused horses definitely saw that there was an easier option! 

Nice to see the XC providing a real test and rewarding the good riders and jumpers. I think Chapel Amble deserves an equine medal of commendation for her performance, what an honest, gutsy mare!

The horses that most impressed me were Opposition Buzz [boy would I have loved to sit on that one] and Avebury [gorgeous grey, even if he was a naughty pony].

Glad that Francis Whittington has been getting plenty of appreciation, his round was almost awe-inspiring, especially considering his recent illness- and how lovely was it to see him giving his horse a hug after his fall? Really hope he has a change in luck soon!


----------



## Cazza263 (2 May 2010)

QR - have to say that I thought Tony Warr's horse was the most incredible honest and genuine horse there as felt he didn't always have a lot of help (but equally did not get hindered by his jockey as some others were) and yet he just kept on jumping whatever came his way (reminds me of a couple of the brazilian horses at Sydney!).  Think the youngsters (especially Emily Llewellyn and Camilla Speirs) definitely showed some of the old hands how it should be done!


----------



## charlimouse (2 May 2010)

So gutted for Francis as his round was foot perfect up to that point, and he really deserves to do well. I loved watching Opposition Buzz, he made it look like a pony club course. And just to make blackhorse09 jealous I have ridden and jumped him (I used to work for his owner), and he is fantastic, but blooming difficult on the flat! I also loved Camilla Spiers Portersize just a jiff, that little horse just pinged round, again making it look rather easy! Huge well done must go to Sian Wynne-Morris, to go clear inside the time on her first attempt is no mean feat. Louise Skelton was frankly scary to watch. And I was not impressed by Matthew Wright's attitude when he finished the XC (I not a fan of him at the best of times, and he did nothing to change my view!).


----------



## Lou_Lou123 (2 May 2010)

For the first time I watched on TV, for the last ten years I have been there to watch. You get a very different perspective seeing most of a horses round and not just one or two jumps. There didn't seem to be very many flowing rounds, as said already lots of horses leaving legs, and I thought lots of sticky jumps where riders were helped hugely by brave/athletic/scopey/honest horses.

I think Emily LLewellyn stood out as a class rider. I thought Ruth Edge was riding a brilliant round on Two Thyme before their fall, I thought that was a real shame, as of course was Francis Whittington's fall. I love watching Opposition Buzz and thought they had a lovely round, he looks like a lot of fun (if not a bit of a handful!!). 

Tony Warr seems to have a lovely bond with his horse, and I loved the conversation he was having with him on the way round! What an honest and brave horse, I really liked watching them. They both looked to really enjoy it.



kerilli said:



			apparently they didn't show any of his second round because horse looked utterly cooked towards the end but he kept going, this is 2nd hand though as i wasn't there, will be interesting to hear from those who were.


Click to expand...

I wondered why they hadn't shown any of NG's second ride as I was interested to see after his previous win.


----------



## daisycrazy (2 May 2010)

Does anyone know why Matthew Wright didn't seem happy at the finish? He seemed pleased with his horse, so I just wondered.

Thought there were some lovely rounds - particularly the neat jumping Pardon Me, Lenamore and Spring Along. Agree that Tony Warr's horse was wonderful. But lots of mistakes by both horses and riders, which is always surprising but perhaps shouldn't be at this level.


----------



## teddyt (2 May 2010)

MW had a run out or a stop


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 May 2010)

charlimouse said:



			I loved watching Opposition Buzz, he made it look like a pony club course. And just to make blackhorse09 jealous I have ridden and jumped him (I used to work for his owner), and he is fantastic, but blooming difficult on the flat!
		
Click to expand...

I'd pretend not to be jealous but I'm a rubbish actress! He doesn't seem like he'd be an easy horse on the flat but with a jump like that I'd forgive most things. It's great to see the horses enjoying themselves so much!

Agree about Tony Warr, his chestnut was an absolute trooper and all the verbal encouragement he gave him was good to hear- I swear they understand some of what we say.


----------



## Hattikins (2 May 2010)

Absolutely devastated for Francis and Percy - just couldnt believe it, their round was just pure class.  A massive change of luck is in order for them, it's long overdue...life is just so bloomin' unfair sometimes.

Other than Francis, also thought Emily Llewellyn's round especially on Pardon Me was lovely and so neat, as was Camilla Speirs with Just a Jiff.  Springalong and Opposition Buzz just made it look like pony club and were having a ball!

Overall thought Badminton definitely made for interesting telly! Definitely not a dressage competition this year and perhaps caused more problems than it should have done/or than people expect from XC these days.  Looking forward to the SJing tomorrow!


----------



## lhotse (2 May 2010)

Chapel Amble may be a very honest mare, but she didn't have any help from the rider. After the water, he looked to be patting her neck, but have just been informed by someone that was there that he was actually hitting her!!!! Is this any way to thank your horse.


----------



## saalsk (2 May 2010)

Interesting course.

Not impressed by MW's attitude at the end - not the first time I have seen his toys leave the pram. 

Very impressed by Free Easy - what an amazing horse. Lenamore looked great for his age, as did Toddy ! 

Sad to see Kristina Cook getting a soaking - but nice to see her smile and react to the sympathetic crowd.

Very amused by listening to Karin Donckers verbal encouragement - makes me smile !

A little scared by Louise Skelton's ride - I am not a top rider by any stretch, but she is meant to be a 4* level eventer. Did her horse have any back teeth left ?

Sad to hear about Desert Island. I wondered about the extended delay,  I hope it wasn't too traumatic for the horse, and thoughts are with the rider/connections.


----------



## aregona (2 May 2010)

I saw that!!!

I saw a few riders who had had sticky jumps hitting the horses whilst moving away from the fence. It may be just me but i would of thought a 'pat' may be in order to stay 'well done, you still went'? I always thought hitting it on landing would send the wrong message as they did actually jump the fence???

well thats just my thoughts.


----------



## kerilli (2 May 2010)

if anyone wants to post condolences to Francis about his terrible luck, there's a thread on the National Forum of Eventridersassociation.org, a friend started it and i've just posted. After all his determination to get to Badders after his v recent illness it's such a shame he didn't have just a little bit of luck when he needed it. Seeing him hugging Percy nearly made me cry.


----------



## MagicMelon (2 May 2010)

I only watched from 2.30 onwards - how did the pony get on??


----------



## teddyt (2 May 2010)

kerilli said:



			Seeing him hugging Percy nearly made me cry.  

Click to expand...

A much better attitude than some other riders thats for sure. It was lovely to see him hug the horse and i felt his disapointment, some great riding until his moment of bad luck


----------



## marble (2 May 2010)

did not see everyone unfortunately, but, perhaps the horses are as fit as they were in the days of long format, but not the riders.....just a thought.....just a jiff was wonderful to watch as always, mark kyle gave his horse a wonderful ride, so showed that he is not just a drunk and disorderley sorta of a person, but as a very very biased person could I say well done in capital letters to all the irish competitors who started the cross country and may I say showed what cross country riding is about, and huge commiserations to Patricia Ryan who had to withdraw after the dressage, obviously wanted to give Michael more of a chance. so good luck to the Irish tomorrow (including the trot-up) and also Nicola Wilson and buzzy (just becouse she is a really nice person!)


----------



## dingle12 (2 May 2010)

I thought it was the best badminton for a long time questions everywhere. Also good example of safty at the double of corners when the pins gave way. Must admit Andrew N riding the grey didnt float my boat he never stopped kicking the poor tired horse. Loved Caroline ryan bells horse too.


----------



## sarahgill (2 May 2010)

Tony Warr - what a legend, My best bit was as he approached the Vicarage Vee, while most riders flapped around Tony Warr shouted "GO!" and the horse jumped lovely!!!

Poor Francis Wittington my heart melted when he hugged his horse!!!


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 May 2010)

Francis giving Percival a hug after his fall was one of the moments that has stuck with me from today's cross country, that and Tina's very sporting performance at the Lake. They set a great example to us young 'uns and amateurs! Nice to have positive images, hopefully they won't be overshadowed by some of the less admirable horsemanship/ sportsmanship.


----------



## pinktiger (2 May 2010)

i thought the course was good, to me, it really looked quite tricky in places even for the top top pro's!!  The ground stayed fab and held till the last horse!  I felt we got to see some really stunning riding( the young girl emily L) and some really awful shocking riding!   It really tested the horses riders and give the leader board after the dressage a jolly good shake up!!!  I was  dissapointed to hear WFP complaining about the course design ect (corners) when they jumped ok for a good few, n then saddened that he had to withdrw seacooke due to being under parr,so mike tucker said(not sure if he meant the horse or william tbh)!!!    Also heart goes out to those involved with the horse who had the accident at huntsmans,very sad!!


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

There was one rider who was incredibly untidy - arms flapping, long reins and legs everywhere... they ran out at a big wooden corner, out of a hollow? very bad riding imo. Just found out it was louise skelton - awful riding imo.


Sam watson gave his horse a really good ride, Mark todds didnt really inspire me tbh, and karin donkers - did not like her style at all, she was shouting at the horse and seemed really amateurish (I talk to my horse, not shout at it!), and i thought springalong jumped the best round of the day who finished (otherwise would have been francis!)

I felt, uninspired by the xc really, i know it was tough but no real rider frightners, and tbh, i actually found it boring  

Condolences to louisa and co.


----------



## kit279 (2 May 2010)

Did anyone else really giggle when Tina Cook said 'the water was really cold but the humiliation kept me warm'?!


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (2 May 2010)

only_me said:



			There was one rider who was incredibly untidy - arms flapping, long reins and legs everywhere... they ran out at a big wooden corner, out of a hollow? very bad riding imo. Just found out it was louise skelton - awful riding imo.


Sam watson gave his horse a really good ride, Mark todds didnt really inspire me tbh, and karin donkers - did not like her style at all, she was shouting at the horse and seemed really amateurish (I talk to my horse, not shout at it!), and i thought springalong jumped the best round of the day who finished (otherwise would have been francis!)

Condolences to louisa and co.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more about Sam, finished a lovely round inside the time, well judged! Louise Skelton really got on my nerves regarding her riding, even my "non horsey" dad said that he didn't know how the horses managed to get around with her bobbing along on top!


----------



## kerilli (2 May 2010)

i thought Toddy's ride was absolutely brilliant, that horse showed his greenness a few times and T balanced it just right to give him real confidence, and didn't rush him at all.
as for riders hitting horse after a dodgy jump (comments above), i'm all for tons of praise etc, BUT if the horse didn't respond correctly to an aid (ignored a driving aid, say) and a sticky jump resulted, a smack afterwards as a reminder can get them going forward enough again for the next jump to be better - as someone far more experienced than me said, "you don't school round a 4* course". verbal praise is fine, but a quick smack can save the day if the horse hasn't got its mind on the job or on the rider... sometimes the horse got himself into trouble and then got out of it, it isn't always rider error first, is what i mean... hope that makes sense! not saying that it's okay to repeatedly hit a good horse who is trying its heart out for you, though, i'm thinking of 1 rider in particular!
having thought more about it, class rounds of the day: Daisy and Springalong, and Caroline and Lenamore, both of whom looked so neat, classy, never looked like hanging a leg (unlike loads of others.) Nicola and Buzz too, I think they're the only ones who made it look small and easy!
also, Tony Warr and Coolgrange Merger, WHAT a lovely bit of trusting, non-controlling forward riding, and what a great horse. i loved watching that, it was like watching Heinrich Romeike and Marius in action, the same sort of freedom, trust and generosity.
If I could have any horse there though, it'd be Sir Percival, in a heartbeat. or, a clone of him, because I wouldn't want to take the ride away from Francis!
Anyone else's choices?


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 May 2010)

Is it true that Louise holds a BHSII and is an BE accredited trainer?? That round (those rounds?) won't do her any favours!! Although, saying that IMHO the horses are too big for her and didn't make her life as easy as some. (Does she also have something wrong with her leg due to a previous accident - just something I heard?)


----------



## ElleJS (2 May 2010)

How can anyone be uninspired by watching 4* xc and find it boring?????? Sorry I can't see that one?! 

My heart goes out to Francis and Louisa 

I thought the course walked quite strong compared to when I walked it last year so I was suprised some riders thought it was soft. I am glad the old fashioned corners are back in town as the make for more accurate riding. At first when I walked them I thought there were very 3*esque but it just proves how after the sucken road the horses that had a bad time thru there were really affected and lacked confidence and straightness at the corners. 

Some fantastic partnerships and yes there will always be some who are untidy but its 4* for crying out loud and everyone is worthy to be there.

My favourites were Spring Along, Opposition Buzz and Sir Percival, pure class and massive congrats to Bill Levett who hasn't ridden at Badders since 2004 and has only ridden Matt Priors Political Trump a handful of times. Two brilliantly piloted rounds.


----------



## only_me (2 May 2010)

I love camila spiers horse, would have it please 

Otherwise opposition buzz - he made it look like a PN and looked as though he enjoyed everybit of it!  his expression never changed from "cool, that was fun, whats next?" 

Maybe boring is the wrong word, I just didnt find it as "fun" to watch as last years.
my opinion is my opinion


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 May 2010)

Just thought I'd also say, as Iam a fan of the small horses I'd take Little Tiger (just my type) and Just a Jiff too - fab rounds for the little ones!! Saying that TW and CGM, although at 17.3hh?? was also a lovely combination to watch and I'd happily make room for him at home!!
Buzz and NW were ace, Paul is on form and I really do wish him loads of luck tomorrow!!


----------



## kerilli (2 May 2010)

ooh, i forgot about Bill Levett's rounds, so good to see him back at 4* again and getting the results he deserves.


----------



## vic07 (2 May 2010)

FW was class - but I did wonder whether he run out of puff/energy due to his recent illness. Feel really sorry for him as he must be very close to a team place and he's a top jockey.

Spring Along, Opposition Buzz, Lenamore looked awesome. 

Imperial Cavalier seemed to lose a bit of confidence in the middle of the course - I thought Mary showed all her experience to pull it back together. Love this horse!

Didn't appreciate Karin Donckers' riding - kicked and slapped her first horse in the quarry for her own error. 

Emily Llewelyn looked a class act - such mature riding.

Its going to be interesting who gets chosen for WEG - today seemed to throw the door open to some new names.


----------



## marble (2 May 2010)

still reading the thread, obviously says everyone, loved lenamore and why isn't commanche getting more coverage, (he is one of the ones I missed), really sad about Francis, (but still not forgiven him for stable managers office at Weston, that was back when he was a bad boy)........


----------



## lhotse (2 May 2010)

But hitting a horse as you are riding away at full gallop is not going to have any effect except looking bad. The horse got the jockey through the water, not the other way around. But then as someone who's Badminton debut ended with a dunking, all his own fault, and who threw hit toys out of the pram and blamed the horse, what else do you expect!!


----------



## dieseldog (2 May 2010)

lhotse said:



			Chapel Amble may be a very honest mare, but she didn't have any help from the rider. After the water, he looked to be patting her neck, but have just been informed by someone that was there that he was actually hitting her!!!! Is this any way to thank your horse.
		
Click to expand...

So what has Nick done to upset you?  Or are you a friend of the old rider of the horse?


----------



## Stormy123456 (2 May 2010)

Missed a bit in the middle, but from what I saw I thought: 

Some lovely riding, and some not so good (although I am no expert!!)

Emily Lewelyn rode 2 class rounds. Very nice. Obviously knows the pair of them well. 

Louise Skelton was appauling, very unimpressed, felt sorry for the poor horses.


----------



## silverstar (2 May 2010)

I missed the end stopped watching at 4pm. Did i miss anything?

Fair doos to Tony Warr what a gem of a horse. He really tried hard that horse.


----------



## brushingboots (2 May 2010)

just got back aussi. 
alex huan tians fall there was pretty nasty although didn't see everything sadly but looked horrid 
tina didn't deserve a fall although was riding a little backwards 
and LS is absolutley tiny shes smaller than me and im 5'5 and thoes two horses are big - cant help feel shes a bit over-horsed at times 
there were a number of people who stood out for me 
- Elizabeth Power i think it is - absolutley STUNNING round rode beautifully imo 
- Jeanette on both her horses - rode boldy and bravley at each fence - very well ridden 
- Little Tiger and Phoebe Buckley - she is absolutley tiny - jumped supberbley
- Camilla Speirs - beautiful round imo


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 May 2010)

Horses I'd love to take home/ clone...

Little Tiger, Lenamore & Averbury because I love my oversized grey ponies!!

Also Sir Percival, Opposition Buzz, Commanche & Barry's Best... not that I want much or anything.


----------



## Lolo (2 May 2010)

Barry's Best for me is possibly the best horse I saw- he's generous and forgiving and honest and completely stunning.


----------



## Flame_ (2 May 2010)

I thought...

Imperial Cavalier is some horse to make those mistakes and still get himself out of the sh!t and stay upright (with some help from Mary!).

Overall, last year many riders made the course look easy and watching was a bit dull, today was the opposite. The last few fences aside, the whole thing seemed to be testing the riders and exciting to watch. 

One rider looked like she wasn't fit enough to be riding at this level and was relying on a great horse to look after her. 

I liked how so many riders seemed really thrilled with their horses at the finish, Nick whatshisname, with the brilliant mare near the beginning, brought a tear to my eye he looked so proud of her.

That's what stuck out for me.


----------



## lhotse (2 May 2010)

dieseldog said:



So what has Nick done to upset you?  Or are you a friend of the old rider of the horse?

Click to expand...

Nothing, but just very surprised that everyone thinks he's such a great rider, when he clearly is a very messy rider who has bad hands.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (2 May 2010)

MegaBeast said:



			Really feel for Francis Whittington, he deserved a clear, was riding so well, lovely flowing round, xc the way it is meant to be ridder.  

A couple of poorly ridden rounds imo, Louise Skelton springs to mind, looked really untidy and not happy at that level.  Also some superb horsemanship.
		
Click to expand...

Agree on both points. FW's horse was going so, so well........such a genuine chap, they really didn't deserve that kind of luck 

Louise Skelton's round was awful(sorry), but she looked out of her depth. 

Overall I was maybe expecting more, to feel more 'up' after watching the coverage, but yeah, seemed to be a bit of an anti climax.

RIP Desert Island


----------



## vic07 (2 May 2010)

Yes he has really messy hands, BUT he has a secure lower leg and has a fairly still upper body. He kicked forwards and didn't do that bad a job. I think you are being unnecessarily harsh.  4 star ain't easy!


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (2 May 2010)

also, Tony Warr and Coolgrange Merger, WHAT a lovely bit of trusting, non-controlling forward riding, and what a great horse
		
Click to expand...

What an honest horse he was eh? They obviously trust each other enormously, which, for me, is what Badminton should be all about.

I'd take CM home in an heartbeat, really liked him alot.


----------



## kirstyl (2 May 2010)

brushingboots said:



			just got back aussi. 
alex huan tians fall there was pretty nasty although didn't see everything sadly but looked horrid 
tina didn't deserve a fall although was riding a little backwards 
and LS is absolutley tiny shes smaller than me and im 5'5 and thoes two horses are big - cant help feel shes a bit over-horsed at times 
there were a number of people who stood out for me 
- Elizabeth Power i think it is - absolutley STUNNING round rode beautifully imo 
- Jeanette on both her horses - rode boldy and bravley at each fence - very well ridden 
- Little Tiger and Phoebe Buckley - she is absolutley tiny - jumped supberbley
- Camilla Speirs - beautiful round imo
		
Click to expand...

I too thought Elizabeth Power was fantastic. Not an easy ride though the water but she and her horse never looked as if they wouldn't get round, she was so positive and rock solid in her position.

Who was the Irish Captain going round on the grey?  He rode beautifully and  looked after his horse.

The german lady on Free Easy was also outstanding. He wasn't an easy ride at all and yet she looked completely unfazed and in control

And lovely to see Mark Todd riding with all his skill, experience and amazing balance on a young horse.

I loved the coverage! Have to say I watched three hours of it so have done very few of my chores but so definitely worth it!


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 May 2010)

I watched FW in the start box and wished him luck, what an awful shame.


----------



## jumptoit (2 May 2010)

I only managed to watch a few rounds between preparing for my art exam and the ones that stuck out for me were Emily Llewellyn and Nicola Wilson, I'd be interested to know why WFP didn't run his second horse when they could of been in a very good position after, but there's always a reason for these things!


----------



## dozzie (2 May 2010)

Emily Lewellyn is one for the future I think. She rode beautifully. I am pleased Mark Todd is back too. 

Paul Tapner rode a cracking round. 

I felt so sorry for Francis but my gut feeling is he felt he let the horse down by falling off! But both were ok and that is what matters. 

Who was the guy who was riding the horse that had been round 8 times? (I am rubbish at names LOL!) I thought he was fab. I also thought the vet was great. 

I think most of them are great tbh. I couldnt do it! LOL!


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 May 2010)

Yeah I liked what I saw of the vet too and he looked hot


----------



## FestiveSpirit (2 May 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Yeah I liked what I saw of the vet too and he looked hot 

Click to expand...

He vaccinated my horse last year (or could have been the year before) - he aint so hot close up 

But then who is compared to PT


----------



## blackhorse09 (2 May 2010)

James Robinson was the vet riding Comanche round again- they've been a great, consistent combination!


----------



## SpottedCat (2 May 2010)

ElleJS said:



			How can anyone be uninspired by watching 4* xc and find it boring?????? Sorry I can't see that one?! 

My heart goes out to Francis and Louisa 

I thought the course walked quite strong compared to when I walked it last year so I was suprised some riders thought it was soft. I am glad the old fashioned corners are back in town as the make for more accurate riding. At first when I walked them I thought there were very 3*esque but it just proves how after the sucken road the horses that had a bad time thru there were really affected and lacked confidence and straightness at the corners. 

Some fantastic partnerships and yes there will always be some who are untidy but its 4* for crying out loud and everyone is worthy to be there.

My favourites were Spring Along, Opposition Buzz and Sir Percival, pure class and massive congrats to Bill Levett who hasn't ridden at Badders since 2004 and has only ridden Matt Priors Political Trump a handful of times. Two brilliantly piloted rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Can't say it better than this really!

Felt v sorry for Sarah Bullimore - they bought her into the outside broadcast van with someone (possibly from the ground jury) to watch a replay of her in the lake and she was looking pretty gutted to get that 20. 

I heard nothing about the reason they didn't show NGs second ride being that it looked over-tired - before the XC they highlight people to follow closely and that horse wasn't on the list, and if someone else was having a more interesting ride or was higher up the leader-board then they follow them in preference. They were also having a few technical issues with cameras cutting out due to the weather so TBH I think it was just coincidence that they didn't follow him - there were a few rapid switches of shot to prevent the loss of feed showing up, and you saw nothing of Louisa Lockwood and Desert Island because the feed went as they were about to cut to them going through Huntsman's Close, which is probably for the best  

I actually thought Nick rode one of the best rounds I've seen him do. I loved the fact that the issues were all over the place and that there was a massive shake-up after the dressage, makes it really exciting! Really felt for poor Francis though, he did not deserve that silly trip.

I'm rooting for Bill to win though.....


----------



## scally (2 May 2010)

Truthfully I was very disappointed, far too many skinnies on the course, most riders looked to be riding defensively, gave up watching half way through and then watched the last few go.

So many horses dropping legs, which from watching seems to be all the checking going into the fences to be so accurate with the skinnies, whatever happened to jumping out of a stride?  The flags seem to be getting closer and closer together and whilst one or two accuracy fences on a course are good, there just seemed to be far too many, I really thought the course was going to be far more old fashioned from what was written.

Must add Im in a foul mood today anyway.


----------



## kerilli (2 May 2010)

James Robinson did a great job under a lot of pressure, i saw his saddle cloth start slipping early on though and was so busy worrying about it (hoping the saddle wouldn't slip back) that i could barely watch!
those criticising Louise Skelton's riding - first of all, she always rides like that, it's just it usually works and today it didn't! also, she's very very small and light so although the v defensive seat doesn't always look pretty, imho she does a lot less damage than certain larger riders who do the same thing but no-one criticises...


----------



## skint1 (2 May 2010)

I was there, we walked the whole course, pausing to watch riders at different fences, I am so glad that I didn't see any of the falls though, I didn't know that a horse had died, very sorry to hear it, my heart goes out to his connections.


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

I really enjoyed the course this year.  Accurate riding was rewarded, although some (FW, RE, etc) had rotten luck.

Tina just didn't seem to want to be there IMO - the way she went out of the arena at the start and over the first few fences was soooo laissez faire!

The girl that face planted at the Hexagon Hedges - I think she was damn lucky to walk away with herself and horse intact.  I was waiting for her to be flagged down and stopped if I am honest; she was the only rider that I wanted to pull up.

Louise Skelton IS tiny, and although most of you seem to hate her riding, she wasn't appalling, her rides were not point and shoot animals, and yes it could have been tidier but hey, the girl has guts!

Mary King had lady luck on her shoulder during the first round - wow!  BUT, she was going incredibly well until she was held and I wonder whether IC just lost focus - I am sure he gave her an incredible scare, I know my heart was in my mouth over rather a few fences.

Tony Warr - wow!  I mean yes, it was glaringly obvious that he doesn't ride 10 horses a day, but what a partnership they have, all credit to them.

Alexander Peternell - my God, the man only took up eventing 6 years ago!!!  He had a bloody brilliant attitude, was sooo happy to be there, I loved watching him and his smile and whoops!  Funniest thing is to think his wife is a GP dressage rider, the horse is owned by Jenny Loriston-Clarke yet his dressage absolutely sucked!

I could go on and bore you all more but I shall depart instead


----------



## SpottedCat (2 May 2010)

Kerilli - I spent ages thinking that saddle cloth had slipped, but when he came through the finish you could see it hadn't, it was just stupendously ugly!! Scotty or Toddy or someone commented on it and on how if he picked up a minor placing maybe he'd have the sense to use some of the prize money to buy a decent one!!


----------



## pinktiger (2 May 2010)

i thought nick g's round was ok, didnt stick out as bad, just good competent riding at the level they are at, have to say he was sooo chuffed to fin on the mare, also the image of FW hugging his horse will stay with me for a while and was a real lump in throat moment!! Someone was going on about someone hitting the hrs not patting after a fence, well at this level to save the horse more danger and injury a tap or two on the shoulder to switch the attention or whatever onto next fence could be the difference between having a good jump and a deadly one!!!  These guys know what they are doing and sometimes you have to actually be in the saddle on that horse before you get a true picture of events!


----------



## bongo-girl (2 May 2010)

First time poster...and want to pick up in a couple of points that have already been mentioned.  Watching on tv, Louise Skelton scared the bejabbers out of me!  Obviously a tiny girl on a big horse (only saw the second ride) but looked SO wobbly.  She was riding incredibly short I thought - but figure it must be a length she is happy with.  Personally on a horse that size I would have wanted to use all the leg I had.

Emily Llewelyn  fab.

Francis Wittington - such a shame was just beautiful til the fall.

I am thankful that Karin Donkers horses seem to ignore her verbals.  If they did 'hup' when she asked them to (generally repetatively over the final three strides into the fence) she would be in real trouble!

Surprised with Will FP withdrawing but he did seem VERY surly and sour grapes about the corners - sorry mate - might not have gone your way today but plenty of riders with less experience managed them beatifully.  Seemed to throw his toys a little unnecesarily to me.  (Not saying that is why Seacookie didn't run...just wondering).

Tina Cook - good girl at the water.  Must have been very dissapointed but took it on the chin, and will live to ride another day.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

Oh and I thought Clayton Fredericks looked a little overweight and unfit - not sure if he has been injured or something?

And, final thing, sorry, the Colt Pond landing seemed to get steeper as the day went on - not sure if the footing degenerated?


----------



## mik (2 May 2010)

go for it Weezy. I'm enjoying this.


----------



## vic07 (2 May 2010)

Weezy said:



			Oh and I thought Clayton Fredericks looked a little overweight and unfit - not sure if he has been injured or something?

I  am sorry but I have to agree - he looked a bit wobbly.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dingle12 (2 May 2010)

He has done all season and when i saw him at aston last year i thught the same  sorry clayton. Did anyone else pick up Andrew N kicking away  on the grey?? i like him as a rider but today i was disapointed.


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

Yes I did dingle12 - I absolutely admire him as a rider, but I too thought it stuck out, prob because it isn't something he is known for.


----------



## mle22 (2 May 2010)

I just love Tony Warrs horse and the fantastic parthership they have, loved the way he talked to him as they went round - truly a horse of a lifetime! And well done the Irish - isn't Porter House Jiff a little star.


----------



## dingle12 (2 May 2010)

Thought i was going soft as nobody has said anything on here, he really did stick out today and i felt sorry for the horse. Ive never known him ride like that before and as i said i really do like him as a rider.


----------



## lannerch (2 May 2010)

I was there so only saw a couple of horses at each fence and missed those right at the beginning and the end.

Horses that stood out, comanchie what a warrier, mark todds, daisys, paul looked good ( in more ways than one ) and I really loved I've been dun who I saw at the outlander bank and who if I had seen anywhere else would have struck me as a good riding club type but boy did he make it look easy, so how wrong I would have been!

Saw Anna warnecke fall at the corners, she looked nervous and got the line to the first one wrong had a bad jump and was then totally wrong to the second, she too hugged here horse though when she had come off really pleased he was ok which was lovely to see. 
Did the horse fatality happen earlier on as that may be why she looked so nervous coming into the fence and was so grateful her horse was ok.


----------



## bongo-girl (2 May 2010)

With ref: CF...are you sure its not just that he is wearing a point 2 air jacket?  They do bulk riders bodies out.  I thought a few riders were looking 'bigger' last season and then realised what it was!


----------



## charlimouse (2 May 2010)

I think the horse fatality was after Anna Warnecke, but she is a lovely person, and loves Twinkle Bee to bits!


----------



## dingle12 (2 May 2010)

bongo-girl said:



			With ref: CF...are you sure its not just that he is wearing a point 2 air jacket?  They do bulk riders bodies out.  I thought a few riders were looking 'bigger' last season and then realised what it was!
		
Click to expand...


No i spoke to him last year at aston when i last saw him and i thought he had put a little weight on


----------



## Weezy (2 May 2010)

I too am sure it wasn't his P2


----------



## lannerch (2 May 2010)

Thanks she obviously did love twinkle b to bits that was very aparent  and I was touched, was very surprised she was not wearing an air jacket though however thankfully neither her or twinkle seemed to be injured.


----------



## rhino (2 May 2010)

I really enjoyed the coverage today - LOVE Comanche and Buzz. I also like Black Drum but just found a pic of him at the finish which looks like he has blood on one of his front legs. Anyone know if he is ok?
http://picasaweb.google.com/baddershorsetrials/Badminton2010CrossCountryDay#5466704253843705506


----------



## bongo-girl (2 May 2010)

I noticed the blood too....near fore - right?  Was only watching on tv, but he seemed ok when he pulled up...for all of a handful of trot strides that I saw.  Guess proof of the pudding will be at tomorrow's trot up


----------



## CastleMouse (2 May 2010)

Well it was a good day for the Irish - All went clear (but with time-faults), except for Mike Ryan who had an unfortunate run out.


----------



## CastleMouse (2 May 2010)

mle22 said:



			I just love Tony Warrs horse and the fantastic parthership they have, loved the way he talked to him as they went round - truly a horse of a lifetime! And well done the Irish - isn't Porter House Jiff a little star.
		
Click to expand...

Portersize Just a Jiff 

He is a super little horse (he's only 15.1hh!!), and Camilla and him are an amazing partnership.


----------



## j1ffy (2 May 2010)

I was there today and obviously had a different perspective to watching on TV, but it seemed to be a good 4* course and made for great spectator-ing (to coin a verb in an American sort of way..!). We'd not been in a few years and my non-horsey mum couldn't believe how much more technical the course had become. I only saw one rider who looked in serious trouble, very tired rider on a very strong horse who took the long route at the Farmyard. She fell at the Outlander Bank I think, the course was held for a while. I was stunned to get back to the scoreboard and see how many non-completions there were.

In terms of the combinations I thought looked good, Spring Along is just wonderful; Opposition Buzz looked like he wanted a bigger challenge (!) and Portersize Just A Jiff looked great through the lake. However I may be biased as my old pony was calle Just A Jiffy!


----------



## CastleMouse (2 May 2010)

I just had a quick read through of the this thread, so apologies  


kirstyl said:



			Who was the Irish Captain going round on the grey?  He rode beautifully and  looked after his horse.
		
Click to expand...

Geoff Curran and Balladeer Alfred


----------



## mle22 (2 May 2010)

oops on the name of Camilla's horse - I'm hopeless with names is my excuse - he was still brilliant, as was I've Been Dun and Baladeer Alfred, Didn't see Austin go, had to go out - how was his round?


----------



## SusieT (2 May 2010)

superb course, left nothingt o be desired. Maybe it looks smaller on tv but the run of about 5/6 combinations on the bottom half of the course was v. v. tough, and the scoreboard reflects this.
Only one I wasn't impressed with was WFP who looked fair terrified riding into the open corners! (unusually!)
Otherwise, superb day, did no shopping but just watching xc from 11 to finish.


----------



## j1ffy (2 May 2010)

SusieT - meant to mention that run in my post too. Probably isn't so visible on TV due to editing but the countryside complex-farmyard-colt pond-hexagon hedge-outlander bank-shogun hollow was an amazingly intense section of fences that required sustained focus from horse and rider. I was exhausted as a spectator!


----------



## Fiona (2 May 2010)

mle22 said:



			oops on the name of Camilla's horse - I'm hopeless with names is my excuse - he was still brilliant, as was I've Been Dun and Baladeer Alfred, Didn't see Austin go, had to go out - how was his round?
		
Click to expand...

Austin's round on Pocket Rocket was grand.  Could see him getting a bit jittery coming into the shogun hollow (didn't he have a fall or a run out there a year or so ago on Hobby du Mee), but it was a good round for horse's first Badminton.

I loved watching Camilla Spiers, Daisy, Tony Warr, James Robinson, the german girl (Dietermann?).

Missed the last hour or so though - was Sam Watson good???

Fiona


----------



## ELF (2 May 2010)

Enjoyed today, especially the suprise performances both impressive and perhaps not so....

Absolutely gutted for Ruth Edge, I really wish lady luck would just shine on her for Badminton, she is IMHO a class act and I think to come back after the disappointment with Two Thyme in the morning and give the relative youngster Nick of Thyme such a fantastic ride in the afternoon shows just how good she is.

Emily Llewelyn rode beautifully and with such maturity - very enjoyable to watch. Interesting top 10 going into tomorrow - pretty sure it's not one many of us would have predicted?!


----------



## MegaBeast (2 May 2010)

kerilli said:



			. Seeing him hugging Percy nearly made me cry.  

Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only softy in the house... I felt a bit choked when I saw that, bless, so nice to see a top rider obviously caring about his horse and not looking hacked off that something went a bit wrong and put pay to his shot at the Badminton trophy


----------



## MegaBeast (2 May 2010)

Weezy said:



			I too am sure it wasn't his P2 

Click to expand...

I think he always has been inclined to be a wee bit on the cubby side (been watching their series on H&C) but he did lose a lot for the Olympics, guessing it's all gone back on now


----------



## kirstyl (2 May 2010)

CastleMouse said:



			I just had a quick read through of the this thread, so apologies  

Geoff Curran and Balladeer Alfred 

Click to expand...

Thanks Castlemouse.  Quite a nice looking person too!


----------



## oldvic (2 May 2010)

Today was like an old fashioned Badminton - not a dressage competition. In those circumstances the most effective riders are not necessarily the most stylish but that is not to say that untidy is good.
Imperial Cavalier made a lot of mistakes but is powerful enough to get away with them in spite of jumping hollow and against the bit. 
Chapel Amble was a saint but Rocket Science got so tired that he should have been stopped.
 Kilpatrick River didn't look as comfortable as last year but Horseware Bushman and Portersize Just a Jiff were very good.
 Coolgrange Merger is a fabulous horse, left to his own devices but ridden forward in a steady rhythm in a way that is not so easy on faster more competitive horses. 
Toddy and Andrew gave their young horses every chance and a lot of confidence even if Avebury was naughty at the corners - the rest he made look easy. Yes, Andrew does push him along but he is not a TB and has to be kept up to the mark.
Lenamore and Springalong looked like the hardened pros that they are. Both have had naughty moments in the past but you would never have guessed that today.
Magenta was charming and so honest but her rider needs to become more positive.
 Emily Llewellyn was very good on both horses although Pardon Me looked the more scopey horse. 
Francis deserved to complete but I wonder how much his virus has taken out of him. 
Tina was riding like she felt her horse's heart wasn't in it. 
Some horses had naughty run outs, others could have had a bit more help. There are no prizes for style but some horses could wish that their riders could find a better balance to save their mouths.


----------



## Starbucks (3 May 2010)

I don't think Mary is getting enough credit here, a bit of a messy round on IC but I think she really showed her class to get him round clear in a good time.

I thought the course was a really good test.  Bold horses and positive riders did well, but good control from the rider and honesty from the horse was definitely needed.  Which surely is what XC is all about?


----------



## aregona (3 May 2010)

I was stabled next to Louise Skelton last year whilst eventing and spent along time chatting to her whilst plaiting our horses for the day. I can honestly say that she is a lovely person who loves her job and i really liked her. 
However, her riding today was bad. Even if she does ride like that on a regular basis. She is not that far from me and i was going to go and have xc lessons with her, but i will give it a miss for the time being. If a child had her persition whilst going into a fence at pony club camp they would of been stopped from jumping until they found some better balance. As i said, i really like her however 4* or not, you should be safe in a persition. She is clearly a good rider otherwise she could not of qualified for 4*.

opposition buzz is such a class horse, great to see James R riding so determined.  I can't help but think Sharon Hunt could do with a little more badminton luck. Tankers town looked great up until huntsman close


----------



## G&T (3 May 2010)

lhotse said:



			Nothing, but just very surprised that everyone thinks he's such a great rider, when he clearly is a very messy rider who has bad hands.
		
Click to expand...

I agree about Nick Gauntlett, his style is obviously a bit rough and ready but I did think he had genuinely bad hands was rather crude in how threw himself around in the saddle to balance. Amazing mare which would have looked nicer with a smaller, lighter and more sympathetic rider. But hey ho I don't know the horse I guess.

p.s. I don't have an axe to grind about NG and think he is rather an attractive chap  am I alone in feeling this way??


----------



## marmalade76 (3 May 2010)

G&T said:



			p.s. I don't have an axe to grind about NG and think he is rather an attractive chap  am I alone in feeling this way??
		
Click to expand...

Yuk!!


----------



## Thistle (3 May 2010)

Opposition Buzz was awesome, he and Sir Percival were the only two who made it look easy. FW was so unlucky.

Sam Watson - fantastic as was Emily L and Camilla spiers.

Fingers crossed for the trot up.

BTW I said weeks ago that Paul Tapner and Inonothing were on form and they were my tip to win (much as I really want Buzz to win)


----------



## trendybraincell (3 May 2010)

Alexander Peternell - my God, the man only took up eventing 6 years ago!!!  He had a bloody brilliant attitude, was sooo happy to be there, I loved watching him and his smile and whoops!  Funniest thing is to think his wife is a GP dressage rider, the horse is owned by Jenny Loriston-Clarke yet his dressage absolutely sucked!
		
Click to expand...


I wondered if anyone saw his round.

His ride is even more impressive when you consider he had a pretty horrific fall a few weeks ago, the groom told me he actually flew


----------



## blackhorse09 (3 May 2010)

MegaBeast said:



			Glad I'm not the only softy in the house... I felt a bit choked when I saw that, bless, so nice to see a top rider obviously caring about his horse and not looking hacked off that something went a bit wrong and put pay to his shot at the Badminton trophy
		
Click to expand...

Methinks they should bring back the H&H Bottle of Champagne that they used to award to that unfortunate horse person who'd had some rotten luck & needed a pick-me-up. I most vividly remember it being given to Carl Llewellyn after his terribly unlucky national ride on Beau! Francis would be a thoroughly deserving recipient!


----------



## kerilli (3 May 2010)

SpottedCat said:



			Kerilli - I spent ages thinking that saddle cloth had slipped, but when he came through the finish you could see it hadn't, it was just stupendously ugly!! Scotty or Toddy or someone commented on it and on how if he picked up a minor placing maybe he'd have the sense to use some of the prize money to buy a decent one!!
		
Click to expand...

sorry SC, it definitely did slip back, at the start of his round there was white showing in front of the saddle and it looked to be in the right place, but it progressively went further and further back until there was none showing at the front and loads sticking up and out at the back. lucky that it was anchored at the front and didn't disappear completely, i guess.

I agree about NG's riding, I don't have an axe to grind with him either but he didn't look balanced or easy for the horse to carry, perhaps he was holding his breath due to the pressure/excitement and got exhausted or something? he isn't usually that messy. didn't see anything of his second round but have heard that it wasn't nice. I .know that effective does not always equal pretty, but it doesn't have to look rough and uncomfortable for the horse. the best combinations didn't look at all like that, and there were plenty of good sights.
I thought AN did a masterful piece of riding, yes he was pushing the horse along but it just looked like that sort of horse. he didn't look unbalanced, harsh or nasty to the horse imho.

I can't understand why everyone is slating Louise Skelton yet no-one says anything about Mary King's style over a fence? She's just as defensive at LS, sometimes much more so, i'd bet money she weighs a lot more than LS (who is tiny), plus M usually has a socking great American Gag in their chops and isn't afraid to use it. Imp Cav was jumping horribly inverted at times (how did they get away with it at the Hexagon Hedge?!) and he never used to do that with Vicky Brake. luckily he has the scope and heart to keep going. was I the only one who was really relieved that she withdrew Apache Sauce, as he now jumps inverted over just about every fence, even when she's not leaning back and hanging off his mouth?! i know she gets him around clear but i just dread watching it.
Sorry, i know she's a great rider and is obviously waay better than i could ever dream of being, but she never used to ride like that, she was the ultimate stylist and my ultimate heroine.
fwiw Lucinda Green and Matt Ryan also ride with the very defensive, forward lower leg BUT they slip their reins more and i have never ever seen either of them sock a horse in the chops in midair... they fold at the hips and push the hands generously forward, totally different style and so much more horse-friendly.
i just don't think it's fair to slate Louise Skelton and ignore a far worse culprit!


----------



## seabiscuit (3 May 2010)

Kerreli I so agree with you about Mary King !!


----------



## Mabel98 (3 May 2010)

kerilli said:



			sorry SC, it definitely did slip back, at the start of his round there was white showing in front of the saddle and it looked to be in the right place, but it progressively went further and further back until there was none showing at the front and loads sticking up and out at the back. lucky that it was anchored at the front and didn't disappear completely, i guess.

I agree about NG's riding, I don't have an axe to grind with him either but he didn't look balanced or easy for the horse to carry, perhaps he was holding his breath due to the pressure/excitement and got exhausted or something? he isn't usually that messy. didn't see anything of his second round but have heard that it wasn't nice. I .know that effective does not always equal pretty, but it doesn't have to look rough and uncomfortable for the horse. the best combinations didn't look at all like that, and there were plenty of good sights.
I thought AN did a masterful piece of riding, yes he was pushing the horse along but it just looked like that sort of horse. he didn't look unbalanced, harsh or nasty to the horse imho.

I can't understand why everyone is slating Louise Skelton yet no-one says anything about Mary King's style over a fence? She's just as defensive at LS, sometimes much more so, i'd bet money she weighs a lot more than LS (who is tiny), plus M usually has a socking great American Gag in their chops and isn't afraid to use it. Imp Cav was jumping horribly inverted at times (how did they get away with it at the Hexagon Hedge?!) and he never used to do that with Vicky Brake. luckily he has the scope and heart to keep going. was I the only one who was really relieved that she withdrew Apache Sauce, as he now jumps inverted over just about every fence, even when she's not leaning back and hanging off his mouth?! i know she gets him around clear but i just dread watching it.
Sorry, i know she's a great rider and is obviously waay better than i could ever dream of being, but she never used to ride like that, she was the ultimate stylist and my ultimate heroine.
fwiw Lucinda Green and Matt Ryan also ride with the very defensive, forward lower leg BUT they slip their reins more and i have never ever seen either of them sock a horse in the chops in midair... they fold at the hips and push the hands generously forward, totally different style and so much more horse-friendly.
i just don't think it's fair to slate Louise Skelton and ignore a far worse culprit!   

Click to expand...

Kerilli, I totally agree about Imp Cav; Vicky is a much more stylish rider than Mary and produced both Cavalier horses so well. Yes, she never rushes her horses against the clock BUT ultimately they last longer. Even though she had a run out yesterday on Looks Like Fun, it was a lovely smooth round to watch.


----------



## MegaBeast (3 May 2010)

kerilli said:



			sorry SC, it definitely did slip back, at the start of his round there was white showing in front of the saddle and it looked to be in the right place, but it progressively went further and further back until there was none showing at the front and loads sticking up and out at the back. lucky that it was anchored at the front and didn't disappear completely, i guess.

I can't understand why everyone is slating Louise Skelton yet no-one says anything about Mary King's style over a fence? She's just as defensive at LS, sometimes much more so, i'd bet money she weighs a lot more than LS (who is tiny), plus M usually has a socking great American Gag in their chops and isn't afraid to use it. Imp Cav was jumping horribly inverted at times (how did they get away with it at the Hexagon Hedge?!) and he never used to do that with Vicky Brake. luckily he has the scope and heart to keep going. was I the only one who was really relieved that she withdrew Apache Sauce, as he now jumps inverted over just about every fence, even when she's not leaning back and hanging off his mouth?! i know she gets him around clear but i just dread watching it.
Sorry, i know she's a great rider and is obviously waay better than i could ever dream of being, but she never used to ride like that, she was the ultimate stylist and my ultimate heroine.
fwiw Lucinda Green and Matt Ryan also ride with the very defensive, forward lower leg BUT they slip their reins more and i have never ever seen either of them sock a horse in the chops in midair... they fold at the hips and push the hands generously forward, totally different style and so much more horse-friendly.
i just don't think it's fair to slate Louise Skelton and ignore a far worse culprit!   

Click to expand...

Totally and utterly agree about MK as I believe I've said before on here... didn't make any comment though re Badders as only came in to watch the xc half way through so didn't see her!  Very glad indeed wasn't subjected to Apache Sauce as I really dislike watching him xc.

Only comment I would make re LS v MK riding is MK looks appalling (sorry to her fans) and I realy don't like her over exaggerated safety seat, but she's stable in the saddle whereas what I saw of LS (second horse only) she looked very loose in very saddle and was all over the place not just riding defensively.

And ditto the saddle cloth, it was a weird shape to begin with but definitely slipped back during the round


----------



## seabiscuit (3 May 2010)

Re; James saddle- it was a specialist quantam saddle with a specially shaped(ugly!!) saddle cloth, it wasnt slipping back .

I'm sure that Commanche looked so much scopier and more athletic in his jumping this year- do wonder if its the new saddle!!


----------



## SJFAN (3 May 2010)

Totally agree about Mary King's riding - not to my taste, though she obviously loves her horses.  Opposition Buzz and Springalong made the whole thing look easy.  I thought the course was definitely more demanding than Lexington last week.


----------



## Arabelle (3 May 2010)

I am an eventing numpty, so not really qualified to comment BUT I did see both Mary Kings round and Louise Skeltons second round on the TV and Lousie Skelton looked far, far worse.   MK always looked secure, but LS was wobbling about all over the place - she looked like my 7 year old daughter doing pony club, honestly, that is exactly what she looked like.


----------



## catembi (3 May 2010)

I must admit, I do agree with you, Arabelle.

To me, LS's position in the saddle looked totally wrong...sitting at the very back with her knees nearly at pommel height, as if the saddle needed a big riser pad at the back or as if she was in a WOW which had deflated at the back.

Not at all pretty to watch, I'm afraid.


----------



## rotters13 (3 May 2010)

Have to say that I just love MK, she comes across as so lovely and genuine as opposed to some other riders!!


----------



## pinktiger (3 May 2010)

Arabelle said:



			I am an eventing numpty, so not really qualified to comment BUT I did see both Mary Kings round and Louise Skeltons second round on the TV and Lousie Skelton looked far, far worse.   MK always looked secure, but LS was wobbling about all over the place - she looked like my 7 year old daughter doing pony club, honestly, that is exactly what she looked like.
		
Click to expand...


i agree LS looked alot worse even to little eventer like me, she was all over the place on the way to the fence,-over the fence, and moving away frm the fence, mary (still not the best lookin) at least was balance in and after, mayb a little un bal and some alkward jumping but LS just seem to be swingin around (on the front end) like a rag doll.  I cant bel people are comparing weight and less damage, clearly a light weight unbalance (wobbly) light rider can cause problems, and a heavier more balance rider can cause less problems!!

loved Emily L riding and ruth edge is class!!!!


----------



## lucemoose (3 May 2010)

Did anyone else absolutely smile from ear to ear watching the SA rider- Alex P go around?! Whooping at every jump and I think he even managed to give J H-R ( the owner I think ) a cheeky thumbs up!
What a legend!
and the vet on the gorgeous, old fashioned liver chestnut who the commentators said that 'every house should have a horse like this' , he seemed like you could teach your mum to ride on him yet that GO! at the VV was fab! He literally just cantered around jumping over 4* obstacles like he was on a sponsored ride...I want one!


----------



## Flame_ (3 May 2010)

kerilli said:



			I can't understand why everyone is slating Louise Skelton yet no-one says anything about Mary King's style over a fence? She's just as defensive at LS, sometimes much more so, i'd bet money she weighs a lot more than LS (who is tiny), plus M usually has a socking great American Gag in their chops and isn't afraid to use it. Imp Cav was jumping horribly inverted at times (how did they get away with it at the Hexagon Hedge?!) and he never used to do that with Vicky Brake. luckily he has the scope and heart to keep going. was I the only one who was really relieved that she withdrew Apache Sauce, as he now jumps inverted over just about every fence, even when she's not leaning back and hanging off his mouth?! i know she gets him around clear but i just dread watching it.
Sorry, i know she's a great rider and is obviously waay better than i could ever dream of being, but she never used to ride like that, she was the ultimate stylist and my ultimate heroine.
		
Click to expand...

She is a great rider but you're right about a lot of that. Why the hell she insists on over bitting the horses so they're going into all the fences without even looking at them is an absolute mystery. It really looks like she's making the ride harder for herself and the horses than if she sorted out the bitting. FWIW I think she still does slip her reins as far as she can afford to most of the time, although with all the skinny combinations these days it does restrict how much the riders can still do this.


----------



## stencilface (3 May 2010)

Haven't seen any of the rounds in their entirety, but I have to say I always wonder how MK manages to stay on, and her horses upright the way she pulls them around.  I know she has far more guts than me, and is a far better rider, but seems wobblier than ever in the saddle.  I know there's all this defensive b*llocks, but when did that mean socking your horse in the teeth.  I never normally comment on MK, as you're sure to be shot down by die hard fans ;


----------



## kerilli (3 May 2010)

fwiw in the interviews part of the t.v. programme now, on, MK said that her worst habit is "leaning back, sometimes a little too much"... 
just noticed that Nicola Wilson rides Buzz in a snaffle with flash noseband, v interesting... he'd be one of the boldest on the planet (nothing else went through the water on 3 then 2 strides!) but she doesn't feel tempted to bit him up more... fascinating.


----------



## blackhorse09 (3 May 2010)

kerilli said:



			fwiw in the interviews part of the t.v. programme now, on, MK said that her worst habit is "leaning back, sometimes a little too much"... 
just noticed that Nicola Wilson rides Buzz in a snaffle with flash noseband, v interesting... he'd be one of the boldest on the planet (nothing else went through the water on 3 then 2 strides!) but she doesn't feel tempted to bit him up more... fascinating.
		
Click to expand...

Nicola must have an awful lot of trust in Buzz, watching them go round again now and he's pulling her arms out but absolutely pinging- she evidently knows him so well that she's comfortable with his unique way of going. Nothing wrong with letting a bold horse take you to the fences as long as they're focused and judging by his pricked ears he is!


----------



## blackhorse09 (3 May 2010)

Regarding Louise Skelton, correct me if I'm wrong but I thought she had a metal plate in her leg and thus had to adapt her riding style as a result of that, hence her v.defensive seat. Admittedly she was hunting round the XC yesterday but she's proven to be an effective rider, especially considering how tiny she is. Louise taught us in a Show Jumping rally several weeks ago and not only was she lovely [signing autographs for the younger kids] but she was very preceptive about our horses, especially because we were a real mixed bunch of ponies & horses in my ride. She had my pony down pat within minutes & had us all going great by the end of the hour so I really rate her as an instructor!


----------



## stencilface (3 May 2010)

Could always be a Dr Bristol or something though? you never know whats inside the horses mouth 

That said, I think she's great, not least because my friend works for her.


----------



## seabiscuit (3 May 2010)

Another thing that surprised me was the huge number of people who completly panicked at the hexagon hedges- they flapped, let their reins go, and just got right in front of the movement and had a really blundered jump or refusal/fall. Yet riders who approached if firmly but quietly, with reins shorter and leg firmly on - it was a much tidier and smoother picture ( Sam Watson did this one beautifully!!)


----------



## kateD (3 May 2010)

Have to agree re MaryKing-I am a HUGE fan of hers-but just can't work out why her xc position has become so defensive-it never used to be-that combined with the american gag she uses just prevents the horse from jumping in a nice shape....such a shame. Loved Alexander Peternell-he lives down the road from me. I nearly brought his horse Tigers Eye 5yrs ago for £4000 while he was being used as a hunter!! Unfortunalty Jane Holderness-Roddams got there first!-Although I doubt I could of done half of what Alexander has achieved on the horse!


----------



## beckypj (3 May 2010)

I watched the whole thing on my stepdad's red button as I don't have it at home - poor bloke is completely un-horsey but surrendered his sofa for 6 hours and provided a constant stream of food and tea - what a top man! By the end of the day, I did catch him peering out from above the paper on several occasions and the odd "ooh!" or "aah!" was heard to escape his mouth...! 
Anyway, what surprised me was the number of non-completions, and refusals, esp from top names. I liked to see the riders who grinned and hugged their horses when they finished like Nick G - that mare is special and Francis when he fell off- i have to say that I thought elimination from a fall when the riders landed upright - Ruth Edge and Francis W- is a bit harsh, I know it is 65 pens but for some people just to finish Badders would be an acheivement and to have to stop when you just had a small whoopsie like that is a bit unfair. 
Positives: Carolyne Ryan Bell (watched her on my old Badders vids with Hooray Henry) and the horse is gorgeous, thought Emily Galbraith deserves a mention as she only got in off waiting list last weekend, yes she had bad dressage, but a double clear SJ and XC is no mean feet and her horse is beautiful (reminds me of an overgrown New Forest pony), Alex P seemed to enjoy it and rewarded the horse constantly. Love Little Tiger, unfortunate she had 20 pens in Huntsman's (bet Phoebe is kicking herself at not going long way) but they had clear SJ which she will be thrilled with. Emily L had 2 excellent rounds, if she is not on the 2012 team I will eat my hat silk! And I bet a lot of riders were thankful for their Point 2 jackets! 
Negatives, thought Zara looked to be uncomfortable, same as I saw her at Burnham Market...she had horrendous SJ at Badders....Mary King is a horsewoman but I did feel uncomfortable watching her a few times, Tina never seemed to get going and didn't seem to be on same form as she was at Europeans last year, ditto Piggy  -that fall must have hurt - and I just wanted Karin D to SHUT UP - poor horse was shouted at constantly! Rachel Gough's fall at the Hexagons must have been painful too, but glad she and horse got up ok. And W F-P, maybe he should have stayed in Kentucky?! I mean, he looked thoroughly peed off most of the weekend!
Saying that, I shouldn't really comment as I couldn't ride any of those fences!! Think the course was harder than a lot of people had anticipated, the rain made it more difficult and those corners, wow, what a bogey fence they turned out to be.
Feel so sorry for Louisa L, what a sad thing to happen to anyone  Did wonder why the Red Button coverage suddenly cut out for ages but there was v little info at all as to what had happened which I think is wrong and sounds like the next rider wasn't held til the last minute. 
All in all, loved the coverage, think it was a true 3 day event and so glad it proves to be more than a dressage competition and look forward to Burghley later this year where I shall be attending!


----------



## brushingboots (3 May 2010)

i have to say i was a bit dissapointed with sharon hunt - i know tankers town is  difficult horse at the start but i thought she was riding really backwards and 20pens shouldn't make her retire [please correct me if she did re-present]


----------



## teapot (3 May 2010)

Nick Gauntlett's second ride was knackered by the time it got back to the arena, didn't think it would make the last fence.

Haven't seen the tv coverage yet but whatever MK's position is, her round was judged impecablly given her hold on course. Had it not been for the time faults, think today might have been different. Not seen Tina's fall yet but really do think the lake needs changing. Those willow waves just need to go I think and they're really not that forving either. 

Big congrats to Paul Tapner - stunning clear round both yesterday and today


----------



## teapot (3 May 2010)

Oh and MK doesn't jump everything in an American Gag, King's Temptress was in a snaffle so it much be a Cavalier horse thing


----------



## Orangehorse (3 May 2010)

I walked the course on Saturday and watched on the red button yesterday.   Really agree with most of the good and bad comments. Emily L was great, Mark Tood gave his new horse a good round.  Tony Warr's horse - how great was that -  "Just let me look after you."  Glad to see Comanche do a really good round. Poor FW, he was doing so well.

What I noticed how many of the one horse/amateur riders' horses were so honest and really tried for their riders, yet some of the "professional's" horses didn't seem quite so wholehearted. 

There was  one  horse and I can't remember the name of the horse or rider which really jumped so well and was clear and clean at every fence.  I wondered if she would get any large financial offers for the horse.

Was Tina the only one to get wet?


----------



## phoebeast (3 May 2010)

don't know if she's been mentioned in this thread but louise skelton was a mess!

also was appauled at austin o'connor's riding, poor horse could barely see the fences when i saw him at the quarry he was holding his head so much.


----------



## kubbybrown (3 May 2010)

Definetly think it was a day for the amateur riders. I just was really uplifted by some of the riders attitudes. Tony Warr and Alex P (i think) were just so heart warming to watch.... how much they really were loving and appreciated being there (and loving and appreciating their horses)! and Francis W im another one who nearly cried after seeing him hug his horse, heard him in an interview before saying how grateful he was to be there 
Emily L was fab on both horses, so mature and rode better then most pros, think the only other '2 ride' person who got both horses round clear was Tappers.
I didnt see much of Tina Cook's ride but it seemed to mess up because of a bad stride but whether that was because of her not riding forwards enough im not sure, certainly loved her attitude afterwards tho 

Glad Paul won but had to say he didnt seem to get much appreciation and celebration from the crowd, the clapping seemed to stop very quickly, but i was watching on the tv so maybe it was just that.


----------



## little_flea (4 May 2010)

Guys, what an interesting thread. I am not an eventer and I find your opinions very interesting. And brave Kerilli et al to criticise MK - not a lot of people would do that, and fwiw I totally agree with you. I also loved Ian S comments on Rathmoyle King - do you think he felt it had some similarities to another bold grey he knew very well...?

Well, if you want to keep posting your Badders xc opinions in this thread, I will certainly be reading!


----------



## Halfstep (4 May 2010)

Watched the highlights on TV yesterday.

Positives:

Sam Watson: what a classy rider; really, really, really impressed. One for the future. 

Spring Along: foot perfect xc, a pleasure to watch. 

Paul Tapner was amazing and a deserved winner. 

It was great to see Two Thyme (one of my fave eventers) looking so positive xc, and they totally didn't deserve that fall  

Negatives:

Zara Phillips, she just didn't help the horse did she? 


Frivolous observation: 

Andrew Nicholson is still bloody sexy the older he gets and even better in his glasses


----------



## Saratoga (4 May 2010)

Agree with a lot of the above, MK's round was uncomfortable to watch, as has been in the past, and it really did look like the wrong type of bit with strong hands making the horse invert so much it couldn't see the fences. She was lucky IMO to get away with no penalties.

Thought AN's grey was naughty at the corners, had a really cheeky look on it's face like a naughty schoolboy!!

When Kai Ruder's horse came past us towards the end he looked stunning and was giving the fences heaps of room, such a shame what happened at the bank!

We were at the staircase when Francis came off, nearly burst into tears when he hugged the horse, such a wonderful partnership and such an awful shame to get so close and then that happen.

Saw Paul warming Inonothing up for the dressage on Saturday and was very impressed before i even knew who he was, very quiet riding, super quiet hands and a lovely picture from both of them.

Thought Glenbuck looked disinterested at all the fences we saw him over, like he didn't want to be there!

All in all an interesting Badminton i think!


----------



## teddyt (4 May 2010)

With regards to MK and her change of riding - do you not think it could be to do with her age? Shes nearly 50, has been riding for years and had some bad falls (including a fractured neck). Suppleness is probably not what it was and maybe her nerve too?

This is a very interesting thread, seeing everyones observations and the comments about the male riders are so funny. I wonder if any of them might read this?!


----------



## little_flea (4 May 2010)

Halfstep - YES - Andrew N is totally hot, and the glasses definitely help!! Can't believe he is nearly 50!


----------



## abbie29 (4 May 2010)

As far as Mary King and bitting is concerned, I thought IC looked very very strong in the show jumping and I'm sure we'd all agree that no-one wants to be out of control on the cross country.

I think a lot of the riders have forgotten how to ride traditional fences, like the corners.  Its about time they had to ride them and not just assume the horse can bank if it gets in trouble.  I remember a few years ago when they put the upright gate in at Burghley and it caused so many problems but now they have learnt to ride them properly.  

I thought Badminton lacked the atmosphere of previous years.  However, that said, for the first time in ages, the XC had a proper effect on the result, no one can say it was a cross country competition, which was weird because it didn't look a hugely problematic course (no more so than usual).  

I saw some less experienced riders ride beautifully, I thought Mark Todd was amazing (saw him at Colt Pond and Hexagon Hedges) - is it possible that some pro riders were a bit blase about the course whilst others took it a bit more seriously?  Or that they had half an eye on the WEGs?

Do you think that the failure of some of our 'top' riders to complete or be placed will affect team selection?  I don't think it will but I'd like to see some of the younger riders or less capped riders ride as individuals at some point.


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (4 May 2010)

I was gripped as ever by the XC but I felt strangely anti-climatic afterwards too. Thoroughly enjoyed Mary King's first round, Emily on Pardon Me, Tony Warr on Coolgrange Merger - that horse seems such a love, was gutted for Ruth and Tina, Francis' round was superb until that really odd fall at the steps - so undeserved!


----------



## MiaBella (4 May 2010)

Agree with Abbie29, it looked to me that some riders have got too used to filled in corners (with a nice plant pot to stop the horse jumping the widest point and thus giving the rider a clear point to aim at).  The corners were on a slight curve (for those watching on TV, as it looked straight on there but in real life it wasn't).  They didn't seem to be certain on their lines.  Some rode it brilliantly, others didn't. 

I do think some of the riders have lost the knack of forward riding as well, saw quite a few fiddling for strides before what should have been straightforward fences (like the shooting butt).   

However others did impress, Mark Todd the ultimate as ever.  Andrew Nicholson saw on the first horse through the shogun hollow.  Horse seriously backed off the first part, but Andrew just sat up, kept legs on (no flapping) and the horse went on a half stride, he really  had to ride to that corner but again, it was strong legs and forwards (no pulling, hooking or flapping) that got them over.  

I thought it was a good course that had been underestimated.  The going looked super considering the weather in the last few weeks.


----------



## Maesfen (4 May 2010)

MiaBella said:



			Agree with Abbie29, it looked to me that some riders have got too used to filled in corners (with a nice plant pot to stop the horse jumping the widest point and thus giving the rider a clear point to aim at).  The corners were on a slight curve (for those watching on TV, as it looked straight on there but in real life it wasn't).  They didn't seem to be certain on their lines.  Some rode it brilliantly, others didn't.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this too.  Some earlier riders just did not seem to take the corners seriously enough and came in on a curving line which did not improve their chances.  It's no good WFP saying the horse could not see where it's meant to be going; that's his job surely, after all, he is the pilot, it was up to him to steer the correct course or have I missed the bit where horses have been fitted with automatic pilot buttons now?




			I thought it was a good course that had been underestimated.  The going looked super considering the weather in the last few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

It was also a refreshing change that the cross country did have a huge impact over the results, that it wasn't just a dressage competition because Badminton deserves to still be known as a tough competition with worthy winners - as PT was; he deserved every inch of that result.

The unluckiest by far for me was Francis; that was a copy book round,  a pleasure to watch; I was so sorry for them, they didn't deserve that particularly as Percy did jump up the step after him too.  I do hope he's back next year fitter and stronger to show us how it should be done again.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (4 May 2010)

teddyt said:



			This is a very interesting thread, seeing everyones observations and the comments about the male riders are so funny. I wonder if any of them might read this?!
		
Click to expand...

Mr Tapner already knows I am a crazed stalker - I used to have 'founder member of the Paul Tapner appreciation society' in my sig (with appropriate photos) and someone came on here from Australia who kept their horse at his parents farm over there to ask what it was all about 

I was soooooo embarrased


----------



## FestiveSpirit (4 May 2010)

little_flea said:



			Halfstep - YES - Andrew N is totally hot, and the glasses definitely help!! Can't believe he is nearly 50!
		
Click to expand...

Speaking as someone who is 40 now, that is no problem at all 

I did love the interview they did with him - faults when riding? None


----------



## LittleNemo (4 May 2010)

I am just watching the highlights now   Those people who have commented on Mary King, which horse/fences in particular are you referring to?  I'm not asking to provoke argument but out of interest, as the contact looked fine to me (although I confess to knowing very little about it!) and I thought she was very determined and did well to get over the jumps which were a bit hairy.  I don't think Louise Skelton is on the highlights so can't see her round.


----------



## rotters13 (4 May 2010)

As a quick warning I know that WFP has an account!


----------



## Maesfen (4 May 2010)

rotters13 said:



			As a quick warning I know that WFP has an account!
		
Click to expand...

That shouldn't make any difference at all, it certainly doesn't make me want to change my comment.


----------



## Super_starz (4 May 2010)

I really enjoyed Badminton this year, i thought the fact it wasnt just a dressage competition this year was fab.  I thought Lenamore, springalong and Buzz were fantastic to watch.  I also thought Emily Llewelyn & Emily Galbraith rode super rounds and Frances & Ruth were so unlucky to fall after going so great.  Cant wait to get my Burghley tickets booked now..


----------



## Weezy (4 May 2010)

rotters13 said:



			As a quick warning I know that WFP has an account!
		
Click to expand...

It would be very silly indeed to think that top riders do NOT monitor this forum, they all look, and as professionals they should take all crit on board.  They know they are welcome to make any comments they so desire, same as the rest of the general public


----------



## Event rider (4 May 2010)

I thought the course looked slightly easier than previous years, prehaps coz of the safety aspect. I thought Mary Kings round was a bit touch and go-especially at the hexagon hedge-but well ridden and recovered-you coud tell she really wanted it . Shogans hollow looked more inviting this year aswell-but I def think there should only be a white flag on the corner fence, sharon hunt sat really well when tankers town jumped the wide bit on the left hand side of the red flag, its a real shame seems like she jumped the fence it shouldnt be counted as a refusal. But atleast the bugar went into the start box this year!!
The farm yard caused alot of probs, think sum ppl rode shocking lines and were lucky. WFP on macchiato jumped the second part wrong because the corners were pretty awful, and the horse locked onto the wrong part and when alex hua tian and jeans fell, it looked painfull.
 Bit gutted I missed Lenamore jump-super horse -goes just like a bouncy ball


----------



## Amelia27 (5 May 2010)

I got back yesterday after spending the whole 5 days camping on site.  Had a fab time but was very much dampened by the loss of Desert Island :-(

Some of the riders were extremely scary to watch.  Louise Skelton looked like a novice - totally overhorsed and very much reliant on reins for balance.  She looked awful in the dressage but was terrifying to watch her X-C 

Nick Gauntlett should have pulled his horse up - OK he went on to finish clear and be placed but his horse was utterly exhausted in the last part of the X-C course and it could have ended in tragedy, he barely scraped over the last few fences.

I was extremely impressed with Daisy Dick (OK Berkely but she's still Dick to me!) and her wonderful horse Spring Along, also glad that Lenamore got a good placing - what a fab horse :-D  Emily Llewellyn road beautifully in all 3 phases and well deserved her placing, I'm sure she has a very bright future ahead of her.

I felkt very sorry for the german rider who was in the lead after the dressage, one stupid mistake on the X-C took him right out of the running.  His dressage test was an absolute delight to watch, one of the best eventing dressage tests I've ever seen.


----------



## jules89 (5 May 2010)

kerilli said:



			fwiw in the interviews part of the t.v. programme now, on, MK said that her worst habit is "leaning back, sometimes a little too much"... 
just noticed that Nicola Wilson rides Buzz in a snaffle with flash noseband, v interesting... he'd be one of the boldest on the planet (nothing else went through the water on 3 then 2 strides!) but she doesn't feel tempted to bit him up more... fascinating.
		
Click to expand...


FWIW I was just flicking through an old H&H in the tub, think it was the 07 one when Headley Brit won, and Buzz was in a pelham.


----------



## _Rach_ (5 May 2010)

I would just like to say that when camilla speirs and portersize just a jiff came through the finish line she looked sooooo happy  and so she should. She rode such a lovely round. And I wish them loads of luck for the coming seasons


----------



## Firewell (5 May 2010)

I havent read many of the replies but I thought Badminton was really good this year. I thought it looked like more of a good old fashioned XC test, proper eventing. All 3 phases were influential but none over-rode any of the others.
I hate it when it becaomes a dressage competition.. so boring. As a spectator I loved the thrills and spills and the 'gosh I didn't think THAT was going to happen!!' Isnt that what its meant to be about?


----------

